# Opinions on Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage



## jbond007

Hello,

I am strongly considering buying a Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage. Any opinions...Good or Bad? Thanks in advance for anyone's input.
Also, has anybody ever purchased a watch from Exquisite Timepieces? Your experience is appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## skingwatch

Just came across your post... For what it is worth, I purchased a Panerai from Exquisite a couple of years ago and was very happy. I live in Naples where they are located so it was quite easy!

I am currently looking at the BR-03-92 heritage as well. Did you ever purchase it and if so, any opinions or feedback???

Thanks,
steve



jbond007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am strongly considering buying a Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage. Any opinions...Good or Bad? Thanks in advance for anyone's input.
> Also, has anybody ever purchased a watch from Exquisite Timepieces? Your experience is appreciated.
> Thanks again.


----------



## Michael Schott

Good looking watch. Check out the new BR03-92 Golden Heritage which was introduced at Basel this year. A stunner IMO.


----------



## simoncudd

Yes, as Michael said, the golden HERITAGE is great too!!!


The new Golden Heritage 92


Heritage 94


----------



## RonD.

I posted here not too long ago about my purchase of a BR03-92, and all I can say is that since April, it has been my daily watch. Can't get it off my wrist! Very comfortable, and can't beat it for style. For someone that has many, many watches, that Bell & Ross is making a lot of my other watches angry because they can't get any wrist time! haha









This model doesn't come with the rubber strap. It came with the leather strap and the typical velcro one. Unfortunately, the velcro strap is too large for my wrist (I can't tighten it enough). I made a trip to Tourneau the other day to see about buying a rubber strap so I can swim with it. If anyone has a nice condition rubber strap for sale, I may be interested. As I understand it, both the 42mm and 46mm models have the same lug width, and use the same straps.

Ron


----------



## coggy

If you find the velcro strap just a bit too big like I did, you can wrap the folding velcro bit around the back of the 'buckle' first to make it a bit tighter


----------



## heb

Hello,
The watch contains the typical ETA movements so it would be accurate and reliable enough. Its design supposedly is based on how a cockpit clock would look like, so if that's an irresistable design affect to you, then purchase one.

Personally, I don't know what all the fuss is about. I will say that given the size and shape of the case and the width of the strap, the watch has more watch-to-skin contact of any wristwatch ever made; some define that as "comfortable".

Good luck with your choice.

heb


----------



## Armidoro

Congrats on getting the 03-92 Heritage its really a great piece, I used to have the 03-94 Heritage and wore it with the black rubber most of the time. It was one of my favourites watches. Heres a pic for you.


----------



## RonD.

*Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage on canvas strap*

Thanks for the idea.. that worked great! While I like the look of the watch on the leather strap better, this is a cool change of pace... and the watch is a lot lighter this way too!









Ron


----------



## bruin12

*Re: Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage on canvas strap*



RonD. said:


> Thanks for the idea.. that worked great! While I like the look of the watch on the leather strap better, this is a cool change of pace... and the watch is a lot lighter this way too!
> 
> View attachment 1200738
> 
> 
> Ron


Well, all I can say is steer clear from Bell & Ross. 
I bought two, one failed shortly after the warranty ran out - a known problem reported in several forums - and they are not even giving me the courtesy of a reply to my request to be lenient. I think their proposed 650 Euro - approx 900 US$ is outrageous.
Like the looks. Service, reliability and their rubber straps suck.


----------



## ilitig8

*Re: Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage on canvas strap*



bruin12 said:


> Well, all I can say is steer clear from Bell & Ross.
> I bought two, one failed shortly after the warranty ran out - a known problem reported in several forums - and they are not even giving me the courtesy of a reply to my request to be lenient. I think their proposed 650 Euro - approx 900 US$ is outrageous.
> Like the looks. Service, reliability and their rubber straps suck.


You are officially a necromancer, yay!!! If you are going to sign up just to bad mouth a brand why not just make your own thread. I assuming you are talking about the first generation strap issue which AFAIK has been resolved, though not to the liking of many of the original owners.


----------



## bruin12

*Re: Bell & Ross BR-03-92 Heritage on canvas strap*

I think the question was, if an acquisition of a Bell & Ross watch was a wise decision. I thought so. Don't think so anymore. 
The main issue is the 650 Euro repair...for a known issue.
And yes, I also paid for several rubber straps although the AD clearly told me there was an issue with the type of rubber used. In the cold they would start tearing and finally crack and break. Canvas was the best way forward in wet and dirty environment.


----------

